# 1 lb a plant?



## cutthoatish420 (Jun 13, 2011)

im doin a half sunshine half cocoa mix wit cocoa A + B nutes in 5 gallon buckets do u think theres any chance ill get a lb from a plant should i go get some 10 gallon buckets thnx in advanced


----------



## Mutt (Jun 13, 2011)

unlikely in a 5 gallon. Step it up as much as possible or do a raised bed.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 13, 2011)

No. 5 ounces or so, max.


----------



## cutthoatish420 (Jun 15, 2011)

iight 10 gallon it is fuk thnx guys


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 15, 2011)

First off, what strain are you growing? Light Source? How big is your grow room? We cant just say a 5 gallon bucket will produce 5 oz max. I mean come on, we have no idea what this guy is talking about. 1lb per plant is usually only possible on large Sativa strains grown outdoors or with an outdoor environment inside, and by that I mean a whole room for one plant to branch and truly show off. 

However I have seen some really good Indica dominants that are advised to grow in a SOG or ScrOG that state 500g per sq meter max. So whats up let us know an we can give you a better idea.


----------



## burner (Jun 15, 2011)

Alkaloid...he posted this in outdoor growing. Mother nature is his grow room and the big yellow one is his light source


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 16, 2011)

You know what your right, I apologize I didnt notice the exact forum. 

"The big yellow one" such a smartass lmao.

Okay well given these turn of events I would say 1Lb a plant is possible. However were talkin the following MUST occur.

1. It must be a Sativa Dominant. Indicas wont...okay they just wont.
2. You have to be able to provide an outdoor hardiness zone for a Sativa Dominant to feel right at home. We're talkin elevation wise and everything.
3. The soil you use will have to be tuned in so finely that she cannot ever go too thristy for too long, she can never eat too much or too little for too long.
She must get all nutrients she needs, even immobile trace elements that alot of grows lack. She must be able to absorb all the nutrients in just the right ratios.
4. She must get really long days and be in a spot that allows for direct lighting most if not all of these hours. Flowering will be alot long in duration due to Sativa-ness.
5. You will have to pray. Thats right pray. A higher force allowed you the priviledge to live with one of these plants. Why not let it know how much you appreciata it. Good vibes. Good vibes.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 16, 2011)

get yourself a 30 gallon bucket


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 16, 2011)

6. Just dig a 3x3 hole in the ground fill it with a great soil mix. After all why let her taproot ever run out of room to grow?


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Jun 16, 2011)

AlkaloidContent said:
			
		

> You know what your right, I apologize I didnt notice the exact forum.
> 
> "The big yellow one" such a smartass lmao.
> 
> ...



 Not trying to be a smart-*** but your getting your indica and stativas mixed up.:holysheep:


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 16, 2011)

Completely dude :doh:


----------



## Hick (Jun 16, 2011)

The "key" IMO, to big plants/yields is providing them with a good environment, unrestricted room, and a long veg period. Over the years, I've had dozens that approached ot exceeded that amount.
IME it has little to do with strain or type (inica/sativa),. But it isn't likely in 5 gallon pots or with autos...


----------



## Grubbycup (Jun 16, 2011)

Start them indoors in the fall under at least a 1k light, in a room with a big sliding door. Veg until early summer, figure out how to get it out the door and into the outdoor garden (hardening might be a ***** though), then plant and grow as normal outdoor plant. You should wind up with an impressive amount of bud on a single plant come fall.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 16, 2011)

BarkBuster20 said:
			
		

> Not trying to be a smart-*** but your getting your indica and stativas mixed up.:holysheep:



???????????  How is he getting his Sativas and Indicas mixed up?  Sativas grow big and more willowy, take longer to flower, and generally produce more than Indicas.  Indicas grow shorter and bushier with shorter flowering times....


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 16, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> ??????????? How is he getting his Sativas and Indicas mixed up? Sativas grow big and more willowy, take longer to flower, and generally produce more than Indicas. Indicas grow shorter and bushier with shorter flowering times....





Yea see this is where my aggravation levels begin to rise. I never even thought I had them mixed up.



I was worng but now I thought I was wrong x2. Not even possible. So I just Wiki'd it for eveyone. WIKI may not have been a university recognized source for reference, but it does have this picture.


awww wook at da wittle wo wyder. 

View attachment 225px-Cannab2_new.bmp


----------



## cutthoatish420 (Jun 17, 2011)

actually im i got both i think i got 2 cherry kushes, 4 grandaddy purples, 1 snow white, 1 bubba kush, and 4 randoms... im using a 50/50 mix of cocoa and fox farms oceanic somethin, with cocos A+B nutes with a silica blast.. does the 1 wit fat leaves harvest more or skinny leaves


----------



## cutthoatish420 (Jun 17, 2011)

so i kno which 1s to throw in 10 gallon grow bags or somethin


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 17, 2011)

cutthoatish420 said:
			
		

> actually im i got both i think i got 2 cherry kushes, 4 grandaddy purples, 1 snow white, 1 bubba kush, and 4 randoms... im using a 50/50 mix of cocoa and fox farms oceanic somethin, with cocos A+B nutes with a silica blast.. does the 1 wit fat leaves harvest more or skinny leaves


 
This depends on so many factors you wouldnt believe. One would think with sativas being the larger of the two it would yeild more but this isnt gauranteed everytime all the time. It depends on well like I said alot.


----------



## Hick (Jun 18, 2011)

They would ALL benefit from large unrestricted growth. "IMO" if you're growing them to September, they should all go big, if you want to maximize their potential.
Sativas "predominately" have skinny(er) leaves, and stretchy(er) growth. And Indicas quite the opposite, wide leaves and shorter stockier growth.
"EITHER" can yield a lb by fall if given the proper opportunity.


----------

